

How Isaac Newton went flat broke chasing a stock bubble - ggonweb
http://www.sovereignman.com/finance/how-isaac-newton-went-flat-broke-chasing-a-stock-bubble-13268/

======
ggonweb
“I can calculate the movement of stars, but not the madness of men.”

